# starting a planted tank



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

hey guys i am in the planning stage of getting an aquarium and doing a south american theme of fish and plants, and am wondering how would you suggest starting a planted tank? a fishless cycle, do they work with plants or do i have to wait untill the cycle is over? another type of cycle? plan to get a tank of around 50gl, maybe slightly smaller.
thanks in advance


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you get the plants in right away and let them start growing and get established before you add your fish, you could just do a normal cycle with plants. Take it slow in stocking and you should be okay. Talking about a decent amount of plants though. It is more personal preference in how you go about it.


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

I wouldn't add straight ammonia for a fishless cycle, it may damage the plants but I'm not sure. I personally would add a few hardy cheap fish like danios and then rehome them if you dont want to keep them. One thing I learned is that you really need some kind of co2 injection for the plants. Other wise the plants will raise the pH ( most likely slowly) and cause problems with your fish. The DIY yeast method works fairly well and is really cheap and easy to setup and maintain. PM me if you want info on the DIY. 

The things I would look into are: 
-A decent light and bulb rated for plants (ideally two bulbs, one for the plants [red spectrum, FloraGlo for example] and one for illumination to make the tank look good.)
-CO2 injection, kits or DIY
-Fertilizer, depending on species of plants root tabs and liquid
-A long pair of hemostats and a trimmer to groom the plants (will keep nitrates spikes down if you prune your plants)
-and a decent timer for your lights to get the proper amount for plant growth with algae blooms.

Hope this helps.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I dont know what substrate you plan to use but I would consider a thin layer of peatmoss and then some floor dry over that. I would run one T-5 HO unless you plan to run CO2 then maybe 2 bulbs and anything larger than 29 gallons you should go with pressurized CO2 IMO. I would load up the tank with some fast growing stem plants that way you could start adding fish within a couple days go slow but it should be fine because you will end up with a soft cycle and the fish should be fine. I did that with my 120 and started adding cories then a couple days later 24 cardinals and then 7-10 days later 20 small angels and didnt loose any fish and stress problems that I could see.


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

I'm also doing a "silent cycle" in a heavily planted tank. It's a 20 gallon long. I've had it set up for around 4 weeks now and have been slowly adding fish, snails and shrimp. So far I have 6 lemon tetras, 3 oto cats, 11 amano shrimp and 3 mystery snails. I have yet to see any sign of a cycle. Yesterday, my reading were Am 0, Ni 0 and Na 0. Friday, I should be adding 3 more otos and see how it goes...I've really been surprised!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Silent cycle is one of the easiest ways to go. You can start adding fish within a couple of days as long as you do it slowly.

Fearmancer, I have never had plants raise my ph and I don't run co2. I would suggest looking somewhere else in the tank for something raising your ph.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Knowes

do a beaslbob build.*old dude

1" peat moss 1" play sand,1" pc select (or aquarium gravel)

plants: (10g) 4-6 anacharis bunches, 4-6 vals, 4 small potted types (crypts/small swords) and a single amazon sword.

add plants after the substrates then fill the aquarium with water poured over a dish.

wait on week.

add 1 male live bearere (platy) or a single tetra (neon or whatever).

wait one week no food added.

add 2 female live bearers (plattys) or 4 more tetras.

start feeding 1 or two flakes per day.

no filter, no circulation, no water changes just replac eevaporative.

lights 1.5-3 watts/gallon of 6500k flourescent.

just a thought.

worth at most .02


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

i have had a look and i think im going to get a 29gl long, 36L, 12W, 16H i believe, i plan to have it moderatly planted, conservativly how many corys could i put in there without them being crowded?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Depends on the cories, If its the smaller ones like pandas you can have 6 to 8, then there is some even smaller and you can up the numbers. If its like albinos or any of that size I wouldn't go more than 4


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just go ahead and get a 40B. Nearly the same footprint....you'll be glad you did. They make great planted tanks.


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

yeah i was looking but dont know where to find them


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I believe both Petco and Petsmart will order tanks if they don't hold them in stock - could be wrong. Not sure where you are looking.


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

ok thanks ill phone around


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Just go ahead and get a 40B. Nearly the same footprint....you'll be glad you did. They make great planted tanks.


i tracked one down. =)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I myself would love to have that size tank!Glad you were able to track one down!


----------

